# I'm Talking Moby Dick! @ Bob Sykes



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I'm just kidding.



All I got was about 5 pin fish. :looser



Here's some photos of the nights catch and release.



<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf" width="400" height="267" flashvars="host=picasaweb.google.com&RGB=0x000000&feed=http%3A%2F%2Fpicasaweb.google.com%2Fdata%2Ffeed%2Fapi%2Fuser%2Fchris.cbtech%2Falbumid%2F5168746163496423041%3Fkind%3Dphoto%26alt%3Drss" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed>



Maybe next time I'll do better.



Couldn't stay long, the wife was getting cold so I had to Dip-N-Dots out of there.



Later Peoples..


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow You... Release those monsters? Are you kidding .. O well ..


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

> *Rover2cool (2/19/2008)*Wow You... Release those monsters? Are you kidding .. O well ..




Believe me when I say I had tears in my eyes when I let em go.



If the woman would have let me stay longer, I would have used 'em as cut bait.



But, I figured I needed to leave the monsters for future generations to study and possibly repopulate the depleted Pin Fish supply.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Hahaha Relase for my future Kids to catch him anther DAy


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

> *CWBerube (2/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Rover2cool (2/19/2008)*Wow You... Release those monsters? Are you kidding .. O well ..
> ...




Yeah, I hear the pinfish are going the way of the Gulf's red snapper :letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes for sure, but I would like very much to raise the flag for the very scarce and docile leatherjacket. We need to move mountains to help these endangered animals.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Same thing, went down there today and caught some pin fish and that was it. It seemed like no one was catching anything.

Ted


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report though :bowdown


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The base of Sikes is definitely the place to stock up on pinfish! I routinely go there for bait. You can fill coolers and bait buckets full in minutes! There are few places with pins that thick -- they are like piranha!!


----------

